# Status post cervical fusion



## sries (May 23, 2011)

My doctor did a arthrodesis at C4-C7 four days prior, patient came back with breathing issues, the doctor did a exploration of the fusion and found a seroma which he removed, and also moved a cam lock screw that was proud.  Can I get some help on the CPT codes that I could use.


----------



## RebeccaWoodward* (May 23, 2011)

sries said:


> My doctor did a arthrodesis at C4-C7 four days prior, patient came back with breathing issues, the doctor did a exploration of the fusion and found a seroma which he removed, and also moved a cam lock screw that was proud.  Can I get some help on the CPT codes that I could use.



Soley based on the information you provided, I would begin looking at 22830...


----------



## sries (May 24, 2011)

So what would you use if he only went in just under the platysma muscle to remove the seroma and then he removed a screw and advanced it 1 to 1.5 mm?


----------

